

Google Publisher Plugin for Wordpress - malditojavi
http://wordpress.org/plugins/google-publisher/

======
atulagarwal
Damn you Google! :)

It's just _days_ ahead of our product beta launch - AdPushup.com - which lets
you optimize your Adsense earnings. Our MVP is focused on WordPress, and one
of the components is the Visual Editor through which multiple ads (locations,
designs, size etc.) can be placed on the WordPress website. I feel our editor
is more flexible in terms of ad placement and settings, but this news is
definitely a threat, or a validation in disguise.

Note to team: launch the beta even faster!

~~~
nedwin
Nice! I think our customers would love to use this tool - is there a way we
can work together? ned@tweaky.com

~~~
atulagarwal
Hi Ned,

Thanks for the note, just sent you an email!

------
lgrebe
Getting webmaster tools data right in the article editor would be interesting.
Or warnings/alerts from the webmaster tools entity directly in the wp
dashboard.

------
blauwbilgorgel
Cool to see official Google PHP code (this may be a first?). The code looks
well-structured, documented and secure.

>Use of the Google Publisher Plugin is governed by Google's Terms of Service
and Privacy Policy.

This is also a first for me. Anyone know of other Wordpress plug-ins which
enforce their own Terms of Service and Privacy Policy?

~~~
ereckers
I thought the same thing. I won't be using Adsense and there are many, many
ways to verify your Webmaster Tools account, but am curious at taking a look
at the code.

------
huangc10
Can someone name the type of wordpress theme used in the google plugin screen
shots? Looks like a nice theme!

~~~
booruguru
BoldR [http://demo.iceable.com/boldr/](http://demo.iceable.com/boldr/)

~~~
huangc10
wow thanks! going to try this theme.

------
pgrote
Interesting. I use two plugins to handle adsense and sitemaps for Google. This
will handle the adsense and maybe sitemap generation.

Why would Google do this?

~~~
jlgaddis
It's in their best interest for (more) publishers to publish (more) ads in
order to generate (more) revenue? This plugin may help them "optimize" (a.k.a.
increase revenue).

